# car rental



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used Budget, Avis, Enterprise, and most recently Alamo. They are all pretty much the same imo. About the biggest thing is expect around an extra $100 on your rental if you are taking the car out from an airport. My Salt Lake City rental with the walk away insurance should have been about $180-$190. With the airport/state/city fees they tacked on it came to $279. DIA has the same bs and just about every other airport I've been to.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow. It would be much cheaper to just take a cab to a rental company like we did. I had no idea we avoided those costs, we just didn't want to drive back to the airport since we weren't flying out there.

We rented when we were in Whistler village, if it makes any difference.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Gustov said:


> so i recently found out that you can rent a car if you're 21-24 but you have to pay like $27 a day or something. now i'm wondering what rental companies some of you guys have used in the past. how much were they? any really good or bad things about them?


I always use hotwire.com It's $16.95 a day for a Pontiac G6 or compatible. They have cars as low as $13.95 but that's for a really dinky car. The G6 is mid-size category and the smallest I would drive. I've rented from them on every trip to Denver. They have a shuttle service from the airport to the rental pickup/drop off location. Pickup and drop off is a simple process. No hidden costs either. I have a trip scheduled for April 9th pickup and April 13th drop off and the total price is $92.98. That will be the total in the end unless you add insurance. Check with your own insurance company and see if you have coverage if you rent a car.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a pretty good price and a G6 is not a miserable car either. I'll have to check hotwire next time I travel.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Always use Enterprise these days.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Check out fatwallet or slickdeals as they have dedicated forums for finding the best rental deals.

Also, if you have an American Express card, sign up for their rental insurance, its free!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuan209 said:


> Also, if you have an American Express card, sign up for their rental insurance, its free!


Some Visa cards also offer it. I have one with capitalone and I have the service for free, helps save a lot of money. 

And yeah renting cars under 25yo sucks, did it many times and payed a lot of cash for it. I know some people like pre-med students get a card that exempts then from paying the extra cost.


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I always use hotwire.com It's $16.95 a day for a Pontiac G6 or compatible. They have cars as low as $13.95 but that's for a really dinky car. The G6 is mid-size category and the smallest I would drive. I've rented from them on every trip to Denver. They have a shuttle service from the airport to the rental pickup/drop off location. Pickup and drop off is a simple process. No hidden costs either. I have a trip scheduled for April 9th pickup and April 13th drop off and the total price is $92.98. That will be the total in the end unless you add insurance. Check with your own insurance company and see if you have coverage if you rent a car.


You doing anything special to get these prices? I am going to Denver the beginning of March and the cheapest prices on hotwire.com are like $24 per day for economy cars. I checked on prices a while back and could not find anything cheaper than this.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Tmoney said:


> You doing anything special to get these prices? I am going to Denver the beginning of March and the cheapest prices on hotwire.com are like $24 per day for economy cars. I checked on prices a while back and could not find anything cheaper than this.


Nothing special. Pickup from Denver airport. I was just messing around with it and noticed what you're talking about with the prices in March which are much higher. It may be because they increased prices in anticipation of Spring Breakers or just because it's within a certain amount of days (last minute planning). I plan my trips well in advance and never had a problem getting the $16.95 rate. If you plug in dates in April, you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------

